# Molly has damaged dorsal fin.. help..



## PhatRam32 (Jul 30, 2010)

My 2 year old Sailfin Molly somehow got a chunk of his dorsal fin taken out on the front of the fin. He struggles to swim up to the surface when feeding and I can tell the fish is on the border of exhaustion at times. Although he has learned to feed from the bottom for any flakes that have fallen. Is there anything I can do for my poor molly? I feel so helpless watching him try to swim normally. He tends to rest on the bottom mostly. Any suggestions?


----------



## twocents (Feb 22, 2010)

Probably not. He is 2 years old: not sure what the lifespan on them is. The fact that he is struggling suggests there is more wrong with him than just a chunk of dorsal fin missing.


----------



## amberjade (May 28, 2010)

I would move him to a smaller tank (or even a big plastic container) and keep the water kind of shallow. I had a betta who had damaged fins, so while I didn't have to move him to a smaller container, I just kept the water pristine and a stable temp. His fins have almost grown back to normal now.

You could even give him a little salt in his water, just as a tonic - it's worked for me.


----------

